

Ask HN: Google Chrome browser tab locks up if page title contains apostrophe - dctoedt

I've searched for answers about this any number of times but never found anything responsive.<p>SCENARIO:  I use Google Chrome to open a page whose title has an apostrophe in it.<p>RESULT: The tab locks up completely -- can't use the back button, can't refresh, can't scroll, can't anything except click the X to kill the tab.<p>Any idea what's going on here?
======
VMG
For people trying to replicate this

<http://goo.gl/ExRch> (single quote ')

<http://goo.gl/c9p1v> (backtick `)

Neither have any problems here (ArchLinux Chromium 12.0.742.112)

------
glasner
It has to be an extension that is parsing every page you visit.

